# tank pix



## PILLSBURY (Oct 1, 2006)

This is my 100gal befor it was a plant tank. 

HOPE U LIKE .....


----------



## WaterWorld (May 7, 2006)

I like your moon lights. How many do you have in there? Which brand are they? How much do they go for? Where are they placed? I'm thinking of getting a couple for my tank.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Wow wild.. LOL 

Even if you didnt have fish in there that would be so fun LOL


----------



## PILLSBURY (Oct 1, 2006)

I made the LED . there is 10 LED on each light . the frist time i hid then under the metal reflecter in my aquarium lights . then i made these so i could put then on the top of the tank and put then where they look good ... I get the 10 LED,
10 resistor and the adapter , anywhere from $20 to $35 . LED are vary easy to put together..... The light houseing is made from acryic , that i had leftover from an Prefilter i made .. see pix.... The Hot glue is just there till the acryic glue set up ...

HOPE U LIKE ........


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

That's pretty funky!!!


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

wow!! I wish i was handy enough to do that!!


----------



## WaterWorld (May 7, 2006)

your moon lights are looking good. Do you know how good are the moonlights they sell at big al's.

http://www.bigalsonline.ca/BigAlsCA/ctl3664/cp17949/si1318758/cl0/currentusalunarlightnocturnalblue


----------



## PILLSBURY (Oct 1, 2006)

Big Al,s are good BUT there are OVER PRICED !!!!!! thay want $29.99 + TAX ....
For one ...... 

I put 10 LED together for $25 to $ 35 .
1 LED from Big Al,s won,t cover your tank ...
Go to Big Al,s and see how nany LED they have over there tank.


----------



## WaterWorld (May 7, 2006)

Thanks for the input pillsbury


----------



## sharon (Oct 2, 2006)

Hey!! Thats a damn neat looking tank..love what you done..


----------



## PILLSBURY (Oct 1, 2006)

Thaxs !!! I Like It To


----------



## sharon (Oct 2, 2006)

your welcome...


----------



## Plant Crazy (Mar 24, 2006)

Beautiful DIY LED setup! Very sweet.


----------



## CichlidCrazy (Nov 3, 2006)

able to post some instructions on the materials you used, how u set it up etc.?

Looks great


----------

